# It's here!!! New Turbo Levo HT Comp 6Fattie



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Picked it up today but only got a short quick ride as its raining here today. My first impression of the bike is that it's a beast and really heavy. However it doesn't ride like one once you get the bike moving. The motor comes on smoothly and quietly, no jerky power delivery. Love the Mission Control app which allows me to tailor the power delivery to my liking. Need the weather to clear up so I can get some quality time on the trails. For now here is a pic of the new ride.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Really nice looking bike! Love the integrated look of the battery and also the motor in the frame. Combines the best aesthetic of my easy motion evo snow and haibike sduro hard seven.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Excellent...
...keep us posted on rides and how that baby works!


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I wonder how long until the "where do you ride it, is it legal there?" post shows up? Perhaps the Usual Suspects are sleeping late this morning.....?


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

WoodlandHills said:


> I wonder how long until the "where do you ride it, is it legal there?" post shows up? Perhaps the Usual Suspects are sleeping late this morning.....?


Doesn't matter, I live in Delaware and pedal assist bikes are allowed on state owned trails. I also actually called the park offices and confirmed its legal to ride them. Other states may be different but Delaware is one of the states that doesn't have a problem with pedal assist bikes.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Please... wherever you ride, please be courteous and friendly to other trail users... especially mountain bikers. Surprise others with your friendliness, not your speed. If you are passing a mt biker or pedestrian on a rigorous climb, don't just "zzzzzzzzzzz" by without saying something. Something like "enjoy your day" or "keep it up" or "have fun" or "I'm still pedaling hard", etc. 

You're goal is to behave such that fellow trail users say to others later, "I saw/think I saw an ebiker today. He/she was totally nice."

No different that what I preach to our HS mt bikers.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Empty_Beer said:


> Please... wherever you ride, please be courteous and friendly to other trail users... especially mountain bikers. Surprise others with your friendliness, not your speed. If you are passing a mt biker or pedestrian on a rigorous climb, don't just "zzzzzzzzzzz" by without saying something. Something like "enjoy your day" or "keep it up" or "have fun" or "I'm still pedaling hard", etc.
> 
> You're goal is to behave such that fellow trail users say to others later, "I saw/think I saw an ebiker today. He/she was totally nice."
> 
> No different that what I preach to our HS mt bikers.


I'm not and ignorant person and I understand E Bikers are the new guy on the trails. I always yield to joggers, hikers, and horse riders even when I'm on my regular bike. I plan to enjoy my e bike but do so without causing harm to the trails I ride and being courteous to others who use the same trails I use. I wanted to trail ride today but we had a lot of rain so if I do get out and ride it will be on the street. Hopefully the weather gets better and the trails dry out so I can get it out on a trail ride.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

JVG1967 said:


> Doesn't matter, I live in Delaware and pedal assist bikes are allowed on state owned trails. I also actually called the park offices and confirmed its legal to ride them. Other states may be different but Delaware is one of the states that doesn't have a problem with pedal assist bikes.


 I grew up down in Lower Slower Delaware and will be visiting friends in Sussex County next summer. Can we ride our ebikes on the beach at Cape Henlopen and south of the Inlet?


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

WoodlandHills said:


> I grew up down in Lower Slower Delaware and will be visiting friends in Sussex County next summer. Can we ride our ebikes on the beach at Cape Henlopen and south of the Inlet?


I never checked there so you might want to check with the local park officials first. I checked with White Clay and Brandywine Creek State Parks. A pedal assist bike is still classified as a "bicycle" in Delaware so I'm assuming you wouldn't have an issue but it's always better to check first.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Might be a few days before White Clay Creek dries out looking at the forecast and all the rain we got over the weekend. Maybe the storms will miss us today.

Somewhat curious if the park system will adopt different rules if e-bikes catch on since I think they just took the language straight from DELDOT.

Did you get that from Wooden Wheels?


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Very nice how loud is it???? how many speeds??? keep us posted


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

formula4speed said:


> Might be a few days before White Clay Creek dries out looking at the forecast and all the rain we got over the weekend. Maybe the storms will miss us today.
> 
> Somewhat curious if the park system will adopt different rules if e-bikes catch on since I think they just took the language straight from DELDOT.
> 
> Did you get that from Wooden Wheels?


No Brandywine Cyclery in Branmar Shopping Center. As for the rules who knows. Right now riding it on the trails isn't an issue and hopefully it stays that way as this sucker wasn't cheap!!!


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

rider95 said:


> Very nice how loud is it???? how many speeds??? keep us posted


So far it's awesome but I haven't had much ride time as its been raining almost every day.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

WoodlandHills said:


> I wonder how long until the "where do you ride it, is it legal there?" post shows up? Perhaps the Usual Suspects are sleeping late this morning.....?


This thread will not go down this road. Any input on the OPs ride is gladly accepted. Where one rides is not the topic of this thread and I will banish all talk of that in this thread!


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

JVG1967 said:


> No Brandywine Cyclery in Branmar Shopping Center. As for the rules who knows. Right now riding it on the trails isn't an issue and hopefully it stays that way as this sucker wasn't cheap!!!


Do you know if they do any maintenance on the drive system? Have been slightly curious how that would work if something went wrong with the motor. Will the mechanics start needing electronics skills as well, or does it get sent out?


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

NEPMTBA said:


> This thread will not go down this road. Any input on the OPs ride is gladly accepted. Where one rides is not the topic of this thread and I will banish all talk of that in this thread!


Thanks, want this thread to be about the Specialized Turbo Levo bikes and my experience with the bike. Hope to get some more seat time later in the week and report back on how the bike performs. Also plan to play with the Mission Control App and report back on that.

I did find that Garmin makes a small wireless E Bike Controller that I'll be purchasing which will allow me to change modes and monitor battery life without having to reach down for the control pad on the bike frame. Stay tuned!!!!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok I'll play nice. Some basic info please. Watts, speed, throttle assist?


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

formula4speed said:


> Do you know if they do any maintenance on the drive system? Have been slightly curious how that would work if something went wrong with the motor. Will the mechanics start needing electronics skills as well, or does it get sent out?


They do service the bike but with the electronics I'm not sure they wouldn't just replace rather than repair.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

leeboh said:


> Ok I'll play nice. Some basic info please. Watts, speed, throttle assist?


 Me too. What's the msrp for bike and an extra battery? And how does the PAS feel?


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

leeboh said:


> Ok I'll play nice. Some basic info please. Watts, speed, throttle assist?


530 Watts max, no throttle, pedal assist only, max speed 20 mph but with the weight and 6Fattie tires I doubt that is obtainable. Price is 4K for the HT Comp 6Fattie.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

WoodlandHills said:


> Me too. What's the msrp for bike and an extra battery? And how does the PAS feel?


Retail price for the HT Comp 6Fattie is 4K. Extra battery I'm not sure, I'm looking at getting the higher capacity battery so once I find out I'll report back. PAS is very smooth, no jerky feeling. With the Mission Control App your supposed to be able to adjust the assist %, response, and wattage or current. It's completely customizable which is one of the coolest features of the bike.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a lot more in my Diy bike then that just ask my GF , once you get some time on it you may find you don't need a extra battery . Depending on were or how you ride you might just need a fast 6 amp charger instead of another battery, when you start riding it to work and you will if possible. You can take your charger with you to charge when at work for the ride home .


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Mission Control App*

One of the coolest features about this bike is the Mission Control App. I had a chance to play around with it today and fine tuned my bike to my liking. See the attached image.

I lowered the assist level to 20% in the Eco mode, to 40% in Trail mode, and to 70% in Turbo mode. I left the max motor current at 100% and the response at Race.

I like the immediate response of the Race level but lowered the percentage of assist in each mode to make the battery last longer. I also ordered Garmin's E Bike remote which I'll mount on the bars and will let me switch between modes on the fly.

So far I've only ridden on the street due to all the rain we've had (trails are soggy) but even so the bike is a blast. Stay tuned for some updates once I get some trail riding in.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

rider95 said:


> I have a lot more in my Diy bike then that just ask my GF , once you get some time on it you may find you don't need a extra battery . Depending on were or how you ride you might just need a fast 6 amp charger instead of another battery, when you start riding it to work and you will if possible. You can take your charger with you to charge when at work for the ride home .


 If you use your bike for recreation and you have to drive to a riding area it's nice to have a spare battery in the car as opposed to having to drive, however far, back home to recharge. It's all about maximizing the time and distance spent in the woods/backcountry and being able to go for two long loops on a Saturday instead of one may be important.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

JVG1967 said:


> One of the coolest features about this bike is the Mission Control App. I had a chance to play around with it today and fine tuned my bike to my liking. See the attached image.
> 
> I lowered the assist level to 20% in the Eco mode, to 40% in Trail mode, and to 70% in Turbo mode. I left the max motor current at 100% and the response at Race.
> 
> ...


 Good thread! I'm looking forward hearing how the Garmin interfaces with the bike.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Garmin eBike Remote*

Pic of the Garmin eBike remote. It's small enough to mount on the bars and runs off a battery. From the Garmin site:

"Make your eBike work for you with the help of this rugged, compact and lightweight remote control. It's never been easier to change the performance level of your bike. Simply select 1 of the 3 buttons on the circular top face to raise or lower the current assistance level, scroll through your Edge® cycling computer data screens or engage a customized third option¹ - all using ANT+® wireless connectivity².
The eBike remote is ready to go wherever you go since it uses a replaceable CR2032 battery that lasts up to 1 year and even features an automatic sleep mode to save battery life. The central LED on your remote flashes to indicate operating status as well as low battery level for both your remote and eBike¹."


----------



## BigBruce (May 25, 2016)

Can the Garman E bike remote be used by itself on the Turbo Levo without a garmen computer?


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

BigBruce said:


> Can the Garman E bike remote be used by itself on the Turbo Levo without a garmen computer?


Yes, according to the manual. If it doesn't I'll be sure to report back here.


----------



## BigBruce (May 25, 2016)

what is the garman part # and where did you get it?


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

BigBruce said:


> what is the garman part # and where did you get it?


https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/shop-by-accessories/remotes/garmin-ebike-remote/prod545795.html


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just wanted to update this thread with some additional observations after having done a few rides on the bike now. First thing is the grips suck and aren't very comfortable. Second the pedals that come on the bike are horrible. Will have to replace the pedals and grips with something of higher quality. These are minor and are easily corrected. 

Bigger more important observations are with the gearing and motor output. First the gearing is focused towards climbing and not top speed. While this should be obvious with the type of bike the Levo is, I wanted to point this out for the person who may be considering the bike for an all around use bike. I ride the bike on the street as well as the trail and find myself wanting another gear for a little more top speed on the road. 

Second is the motor output. I noticed as the battery level goes down the power output of the motor also reduces. It really wasn't all that noticeable until the battery level was at the 40% range but it's something to keep in mind. 

Overall the bike has been an absolute blast. Since I've purchased it I haven't ridden my other bikes because the Levo is just so much fun to ride. If your considering purchasing a Levo I highly recommend you test ride one first and also check your local laws/rules to make sure you can ride it where you plan. It's a great bike and an absolute hoot to ride off-road.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

JVG, when I rode either of the Haibikes (either Bosch or Yamaha), both seemed to attain 20 mph rapidly (on a flat road), but I had difficulty pushing them faster than about 22 mph; seemed (TO ME) harder than with a "regular" bike) --- very well could be perception or age (or both).


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

fos'l said:


> JVG, when I rode either of the Haibikes (either Bosch or Yamaha), both seemed to attain 20 mph rapidly (on a flat road), but I had difficulty pushing them faster than about 22 mph; seemed (TO ME) harder than with a "regular" bike) --- very well could be perception or age (or both).


The Levo has a motor cut off at 20mph so that's what I could be feeling but another gear wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

That feeling of power loss at lower battery levels goes along with 36v and 48v batteries, the 52v packs still have a fair amount of oomph when down at the edge of the Low Voltage Limiter (LVL).


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

WoodlandHills said:


> That feeling of power loss at lower battery levels goes along with 36v and 48v batteries, the 52v packs still have a fair amount of oomph when down at the edge of the Low Voltage Limiter (LVL).


That's what I figured and would love to upgrade the battery to the 52v but haven't been able to find any pricing info on them. The batteries on the Turbo and Turbo S are around $800 to $900 on the Specialized web site. Pretty pricey.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I doubt that Specialized will go to 52v any time soon. Due to their configuration alone within the downtube they are a proprietary part. 

As far as wanting a bit more gearing just go up a few teeth on your front chainring, it looks like a standard size bolt pattern. Motor assist bikes are the most efficient when they are slightly over geared at the top end.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Bigwheel said:


> I doubt that Specialized will go to 52v any time soon. Due to their configuration alone within the downtube they are a proprietary part.
> 
> As far as wanting a bit more gearing just go up a few teeth on your front chainring, it looks like a standard size bolt pattern. Motor assist bikes are the most efficient when they are slightly over geared at the top end.


The Comp and Expert versions come with different batteries:

Comp - Custom Specialized, 460Wh, ANT+/BT module, IP 67

Expert/S Works - Custom Specialized, 504Wh, ANT+/BT module, IP 67

Both are 36v batteries.

The higher rated battery is interchangeable with the lower Comp models. Which is what I want to do, plus that way I'll have two batteries for longer rides.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

40 extra wh is not going to solve your problem of voltage drop as the battery depletes. You will just get a few more miles of range before you experience the same thing. 

And remember that due to the battery management system (BMS), or LVL, there is a certain percentage left in reserve so as to not totally deplete the battery which is harmful to it. Could be as much as 75wh.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Garmin EBIKE Remote Review*

Got my Garmin EBIKE Remote today, super simple to hook up. Hardest part was mounting it to the bars.

Pairing is really easy. Turn on the bike and press two buttons and hold them down for a few seconds. Display light on the remote will flash green and red and the green really fast once it pairs to the bike. One paired it will automatically pair with the bike when it's turned on.

So how does it work? Works pretty dam good actually. Changing mode just requires pressing the green arrow to increase the assist and the red to decrease the assist. The light will flash red twice when the remote battery is low and five times when the bike battery is low.

Before changing assist level was a pain in the ass. I used to just pick a level and leave it there for the duration of the ride. Now I can start out in Eco mode until I get to the trail and then switch between modes on the fly.

All in all I'm pleased with the purchase as it makes it much easier to switch between modes and helps me get more distance out of the battery. I highly recommend it for anyone who rides a Levo.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Do people sneer at you much as you whirr by going the wrong way up the downhill tracks?


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Haggis said:


> Do people sneer at you much as you whirr by going the wrong way up the downhill tracks?


Nope, not at all, I don't ride against traffic on the trails. My friends gave me crap when I first bought it, they all said I was getting old and lazy. That was until I let them ride it, then it was more like "Holy sh*t this thing is so much fun!!".

Other riders don't even give a second look mostly because the Levo isn't as obvious that it's an EBIKE as other brands. Those that have figured it out like it and want to try it out.


----------



## Rob997 (Jul 1, 2007)

JVG1967 nailed it, "...this thing is a lot of fun!"


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

https://imageshack.us/a/img924/7582/kLPT2h.jpg

https://imageshack.us/a/img921/1301/762UWU.jpg

Did an epic street trail ride today. Rode the Levo to the trail head, did some trail riding and exploring, and then rode home. Total miles equaled about 22 to 25 miles combined. Would have never attempted this on my Fuel EX 29er.

A few things I learned on my ride today:

1. Deer can come out of no where and scare the sh*t out of you
2. The Levo is a climbing machine!!! Hills basically disappear on this bike when in turbo mode. I rode up hills I would have walked up on my Fuel. (Not at 20mph as some people think you can do)
3. Battery range is much better than expected. Started with a full charge and ended up using just shy of 1/2 the battery. That's with about half of the riding done in turbo mode. 
4. Bike is actually very comfortable. Didn't have any problems on the long ride today.
5. Be sure to keep your mouth closed when riding down hill to avoid sucking down any unwanted protein. 
6. Bike is a joy and absolute blast to ride on trails, the road not so much.

On the road the bike is a pig even with the power from the motor. The biggest problem is once you hit 20mph the motor cuts out and your left with trying to motivate a 40lb plus sled. (The Turbo street bike cuts out at 28mph for comparison.) On sections where on my Trek 8.5 DS I could hit 25mph plus, I was only doing 15pmh on the Levo. I could have gone faster but I kept it at that pace to stay in the motor. Don't go thinking your going to leave road bikes in the dust because you have a motor because you won't.

Overall I'm very pleased with how the bike performed today. On the trails it's a total blast and I was able to ride places where on my Fuel I would have done a fair bit of walking. It's amazing how easy it is to ride off road despite how much the bike weighs. The transition to power is amazingly smooth and I didn't have any problems changing gears while under power. With a little higher top speed this bike would be the ultimate trekking bike. Where it falls short is the on road performance but then again that's not the bikes true purpose.

I like it so much now I'm thinking of getting one for the street


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

> On the road the bike is a pig even with the power from the motor. The biggest problem is once you hit 20mph the motor cuts out and your left with trying to motivate a 40lb plus sled.


Dongle it! Mwhaaahaaaa! :devil:


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Harryman said:


> Dongle it! Mwhaaahaaaa! :devil:


When I test drove a Haibike All Mtn RC (yamaha), I was very surprised how fast 20mph on a bike path is. Sure here and there you might want to go faster, but in general, 20 seemed plenty fast.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Agreed, 20 mph is pretty fast, not fast enough for many though. Lots of people whine about the cutoffs online.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Harryman said:


> Agreed, 20 mph is pretty fast, not fast enough for many though. Lots of people whine about the cutoffs online.


On the trails 20mph is plenty. On the street most pedal assist bikes are limited to 28 mph. The Levo isn't designed to be a street bike so 20mph is fine. If I want an e bike for the street then I'll buy or build one.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Looks like in Idaho, it's 30mph and 1500w! 

I better send this whimpy 250w Haibike back next week. 

But federal regs are 20mph. 

However, I have been thinking about a cruiser to run to the store and to make house calls. Only problem is I will be out of money


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

uhoh7 said:


> Only problem is I will be out of money


Could you be the first EbikeUberdriver?

The federal regs only define what can be sold as an ebike, they have no bearing on use. Go wild dude.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Harryman said:


> Could you be the first EbikeUberdriver?
> 
> The federal regs only define what can be sold as an ebike, they have no bearing on use. Go wild dude.


Do you know how much uber drivers make? 

that won't help I fear.


----------



## Neldar (Sep 15, 2009)

I revised eco mode to 10%, trail mode to 25% and turbo mode to 50%. I stay in trail mode most of the time. With these settings range is not an issue. I was thinking of getting the same garmin ebike remote but I don't change modes during the ride very often.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Looks like Outside has an article on this one 

This Electric Mountain Bike Will Make You a Believer | Outside Online


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

uhoh7 said:


> Looks like Outside has an article on this one
> 
> This Electric Mountain Bike Will Make You a Believer | Outside Online


Good article, thanks for posting. I love my Levo and they are right, it's a climbing machine!!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Interesting that they spent so little time talking about where the bike is legal and not legal. You'd think just a few bullet points or a quick chart would be included on every review/article about e-bikes.

-Walt


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Walt said:


> Interesting that they spent so little time talking about where the bike is legal and not legal. You'd think just a few bullet points or a quick chart would be included on every review/article about e-bikes.
> 
> -Walt


I don't think that was the intent of the article but the did put the legal disclaimer that they can't be ridden everywhere so check your local laws.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

At some point let's hope we can talk about the gear and leave the "rules" to other threads. 

I also discovered a very slick e-mtb mag out of germany, with english edition:

Magazine | E-MOUNTAINBIKE Magazine

If you put their app on your phone or best, iPad, issues are free and very very slick.


Birth of the Salmon by unoh7, on Flickr


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Very good article and I liked how they said what 3 times about checking to see if a e bike is allowed , your gonna see more articles like this a lot more no BS from some dude that has never seen one or rode one I hope everyone reads it .


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

uhoh7 said:


> At some point let's hope we can talk about the gear and leave the "rules" to other threads.
> 
> I also discovered a very slick e-mtb mag out of germany, with english edition:
> 
> ...


I will second that a great free read.


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

Neldar said:


> I revised eco mode to 10%, trail mode to 25% and turbo mode to 50%. I stay in trail mode most of the time. With these settings range is not an issue. I was thinking of getting the same garmin ebike remote but I don't change modes during the ride very often.


What % do you have the motor on?

I run mostly in 25% eco and 40% motor. Towards the end of the ride I boost it.

I've found setting the distance (in the mission control app) doesn't work. It gives you too much power at the start and not enough\runs out at towards the end.

BTW i started a thread to discuss the levo in the Specialized forum
http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/...urbo-levo-mission-control-thread-1016387.html


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

I read an intresting comment about Turbo Levo. It was supposed to be called 'Turbo Lift'. Unfortunately that name was already trade marked, it would have been perfect.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Pulling the trigger this morning on a medium for my wife, she was sceptical until she rode one around the block; the smile on her face was all I needed 

I agree on the constant criticisms concerning where these bikes can be ridden. We don't have this constant discussion on the non ebike threads in regards to where a mountain bike cannot be ridden (pedestrian only trails, wilderness ). 

Education and signage will work as well for ebikes as it does for mountain bikers; as if no mountain biker ever poached a hiking only trail 

I'll post a pic of my smiling bride.


----------



## Bunkrmonkey (Jul 13, 2016)

Well join the darkside and I love it this bike is amazing. I used to race, have been in the bike industry now I barely ride so when I try and do a long ride I was smoked. With full time job and I can now get away and do twice as long and three times more trails now with the LEVO.

So I ran my LEVO yesterday to gauge it on echo mode so I cranked out a 31 mile with 3500 elevation still had battery left over. I was pretty impressed.

I have to say I look forward to ride mtn bike again.

Only problem they have to start having charging stations like my volt.... Joke


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

Considering a Turbo Levo HT for my wife. She has some health issues that make it difficult to ride regularly. I'm hoping something along these lines will allow us to enjoy more rides together. How's the ride with the plus size tires combined with the weight of the bike? Any input on fit? Thinking the medium is about right for her 5'7" frame.


----------



## Bunkrmonkey (Jul 13, 2016)

Krisrayner you do not even notice the weight unless you have to pick it up to put on a rack or back of the truck lol. I was a weight weenie with a carbon bars, wheels etc. this thing is twice as heavy as my 29r that I sold to get this bike.

I don't even notice the weight while riding.

This bike will change the way people who may have a disability, over weight or ride from a injury or recovery from an injury. Or that person who can not ride everyday with that job making it hard to hit the trails.
It takes that load off your knees and keeps you at a nice cadence. I am super impressed. I got a lot of **** from my friends because it seems there is a written code that you can't ride these bikes because it's cheated. Well I said if you ain't cheated you ain't tryin.

I had a medium epic 29er I went to local shop and the medium LEVO was to small for me I went to a large LEVO.

Highly recommend this bike.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Welcome to MTBR, Bunkrmonkey...

-W


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

KrisRayner said:


> How's the ride with the plus size tires combined with the weight of the bike?


My Haibike has the plus tires also and the ride is beyond sweet. I had to push up over a number of sections yesterday, some quite steep. Despite the 50lbs, it's not a big deal  I was thinking: hey I get some excerise after all 

Also on the really steep stuff you do need to push hard if still on the pedals.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

KrisRayner said:


> Considering a Turbo Levo HT for my wife. She has some health issues that make it difficult to ride regularly. I'm hoping something along these lines will allow us to enjoy more rides together. How's the ride with the plus size tires combined with the weight of the bike? Any input on fit? Thinking the medium is about right for her 5'7" frame.


I ride midfat on all my bikes, the fatter tires are not much more weight relative to the entire bike's weight, maybe 150-200gms a wheel.

The Levo 6fat hardtail is the one my wife is riding, it has a very similar feel to my full suspension foes mutz.

We got her a men's medium, she's 5'10", narrow shoulders, normal torso/arms/legs. The stem is a 55m, you could got to a 45mm if you wsnted to reduce reach. I have the seat centered, dropper has a couple inches of base showing. She has ~3" of standover.

The Women's medium would be the next size down, its about 20mm shorter in the reach, much better standover than the men's due to a diffetent frame dedign. We would have gotten a women's large, but they only make the women's in S, M.

She rode a mellow 4 miles of single track yesterday and five miles of a mix of steep double track and mellow single track today.

She has very little stamina, if I'm an 8/10, she's a 0.5/10 

Anyway, she hung with me and the boys yesterday using level one power on the ups; no power on the down. Today was some tough uphill, she used level two and dropped us like we we're a bunch of nancies..

We're call her bike the "marriage saver" 

If you want to ride with your partner, but their fitness just ain't there, this is the ticket to ride. I used to haul her around on a tandem, this is so much more fun and a whole lot easier.

Best 4k I ever spent on a bike.

Only fown side is the weight, if you lean the bike over, it is tippy, kinda like a moto, but not nearly as heavy.

Great package too, good fork, decent dropper, good brakes, solid drivetrain, good tires. Went tubeless eadilly, pretapped, just add valves and sealant.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Turbo Levo is a fantastic bike!!! I love mine and haven't touched my other two bikes since I got it. I did a 35 mile street/trail combo ride last week and it performed very well. On the trails with the tires aired down I rode up hills and over stuff that would have stopped me in my tracks on my 29er. The bike excels at climbing!!! On the street with the tires at 20 psi it rides fine. It's no road racer but it's lots of fun to speed away from the stops in turbo mode. It's also surprisingly comfortable. Hands down best bike I own.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Spotted last eve:

Turbo Levo by unoh7, on Flickr


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

JVG1967 said:


> The Turbo Levo is a fantastic bike!!! I love mine and haven't touched my other two bikes since I got it. I did a 35 mile street/trail combo ride last week and it performed very well. On the trails with the tires aired down I rode up hills and over stuff that would have stopped me in my tracks on my 29er. The bike excels at climbing!!! On the street with the tires at 20 psi it rides fine. It's no road racer but it's lots of fun to speed away from the stops in turbo mode. It's also surprisingly comfortable. Hands down best bike I own.


Congrats bro! IMHO, its the best looking Ebike out there. Mine looks like a Transformer compared to your rig! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

joining thread


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My wife loves her bike, she is riding more often, riding further, and she is actually enjoying riding on hard trails.

Keep in mind that this bike is pedal assist, so you will work, esp if you want to big climbs. 

Level 1 works for most riding
Level 2 is for hard climbs
Level 3 is really not usable except on non tech climbing, ie steep pavement.

I'm gonna get the wife a garmin controller


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nurse Ben said:


> My wife loves her bike, she is riding more often, riding further, and she is actually enjoying riding on hard trails.
> 
> Keep in mind that this bike is pedal assist, so you will work, esp if you want to big climbs.
> 
> ...


The Garmin is the best addition I've done to my bike. The ability to change modes while on the fly without having to try reach down to the down tube is awesome. IMO the bike should have come with it from the factory.


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

Suscribed


----------



## flynride (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone tried this yet? 
https://www.ebiketuningshop.com/e-b...ct/140-sx2-dongle-specialized-turbo-levo.html


----------



## Bunkrmonkey (Jul 13, 2016)

I run echo @ 20% Trail @ 25% and turbo @ 40%.

I usually run it on Echo unless I am riding with a buddy or I know how long the loop is I will run it on trail mode.


----------



## daven007 (Feb 18, 2008)

flynride said:


> Has anyone tried this yet?
> https://www.ebiketuningshop.com/e-b...ct/140-sx2-dongle-specialized-turbo-levo.html


I have the Specialized Levo FSR Comp 6Fattie. It is gear limited at the top end to maybe 24mph or so. You definitely would not be able to pedal at 30mph, so if this worked perfectly, it would take me from being able to cruise on flat terrain at 18mph (you start getting a rubber band effect as you drift toward 20 mph and the assist back off and you hit the wind/fat tire/heavy bike wall) up to 22 to 24mph. Not insignificant. It would also mean significant battery drain at those higher speeds. My experience has shown me that my battery is good for about 2 hours of hard riding, That means 25 to 40 miles. Your mileage may vary. My bike is still set at 20/50/100. I am sure I could eek out a bit more.

It could be cool, but I am in it for the workout, so higher speed isn't important. It would be a gimmick.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

I rode the levo yesterday and now I want one. I had surgery on my knee and climbing was not so fun anymore. This bike allows me to ride and climb without the discomfort. 
I think a misconception about peddle assist bikes is that they are too fast or will ruin trails. That's simply not the case. The only real advantage is climbing with far less effort, otherwise it's very similar to a conventional mtb.


----------



## daven007 (Feb 18, 2008)

mojoronnie said:


> I rode the levo yesterday and now I want one. I had surgery on my knee and climbing was not so fun anymore. This bike allows me to ride and climb without the discomfort.
> I think a misconception about peddle assist bikes is that they are too fast or will ruin trails. That's simply not the case. The only real advantage is climbing with far less effort, otherwise it's very similar to a conventional mtb.


That is exactly my experience. They fall nicely into any limits on speed or environmental damage that a non-assisted bike can fit into.

The difference is the rider and his/her behavior.

Inconsiderate riders give everyone a bad name and are the biggest threat to trail access.


----------

